# Got a couple more done....



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 26, 2016)

Here are a couple of Ed's blanks put to work again. Top one is the 10" Sabatier with Tulipwood handles and Lovelace bolt pins in brass....the bottom is one of his W81's with Snakewood handles and some file work on the top of the blade. Just a little difference in size? HUH?

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## LATYDBDIL1COR16:14 (Oct 28, 2016)

Beautiful! I can only hope that mine come out half as nice. You do these knives justice!

-Jon


----------

